# The joy of reloading...



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I think I like reloading almost as much as I like shooting...

Seriously.

I can sit in my garage, with the door open (it's Florida...), with the radio on, case cleaner buzzing in the corner, with my nifty recycling bin/cover over it... and a stack of shiny clean cases on one side of the press, and shiny new bullets on the other.

I don't know if it's the anticipation of shooting your own creations, or the precision, or the calming repetition of the motions, or the smell of case lube and the sound of classic rock... I just enjoy it.

Working up new loads, with different powders, getting everything sorted and organized. The rows of new rounds in the boxes...

Anybody else like rolling their own just as much as shooting them???

JeffWard


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Man, did you ever nail that one, all the way through the classic rock!!:smt023


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

I too enjoy reloading, but in utter silence. I work in a noisy office all day and boy is it nice to sit down at the press and take your sweet time cranking out some rounds in utter silence. Unfortunately, in Wyoming, it's about cold enough to freeze spit in mid-air right now, so even in my reloading room (unfinished room in the basement) it's too damn cold. Glad I got a few rolled for the range already.


Zhur


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

It sounds like you guy's are all off to a good start. I'm pleased to hear it.

I'm not certain I prefer it over shooting or hunting with what I produced but do find enjoyment in the process.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm still very early in the learning curve, but I do like the way things are headed. There's something about doing busy work by myself that is very relaxing.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

For me it seems to clear the cob webs out of my head. If I'm by myself then It gives me a chance to not think about anything and just kerchunk along like an old woman at a nickel slot machine:smt082 Many times it's me an a friend of mine and we switch out and keep the press humming all afternoon. We've been able to get a lot of rounds done in what really isn't that long, although the time really flies. I wouldn't say it's for everyone but for those that do it it can be a lot of fun.:smt023


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

classic rock, does it every time


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Yep!

Its a beautiful hobby.

Be careful, though. Next you'll discover the joys of meltin' your own lead into bullets.

I've started taking my cars in to be worked on, and buying new tires just so I can beg wheel weights off of the guys I do business with.

I've learned that by shooting steel plates I can recover a lot of my bullets. 

They're just LAYING there, sitting at the base of the stand. All ya gotta do is go over an' pick 'em up!

And last summer I learned this 1920's house we own has lead pipes. I can't wait until my next leakey pipe. 

That's PURE LEAD, in case ya didn't know.

:smt100 :smt100

... must not dig into the walls

... must not dig into the walls

Whew!

Sorry, I think I've got it under control now ...

Uh, anyway ...

Yeah! Reloading is a Great Hobby.

Just watch out for the unintended consequences.

WM


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Okay Wandering Man.... Step away from the walls...

Your guests might appreciate that second bathroom... and yes, HOT water is occssionally a necessity, not an expendable luxury...

Maybe you should look into recycling strike-anywhere matches... Damn powder prices are rising...

:anim_lol:

I'll stick with my "expensive" JHPs... at 7.5 cents each...

Jeff


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

JeffWard said:


> Okay Wandering Man.... Step away from the walls...
> 
> Your guests might appreciate that second bathroom... and yes, HOT water is occssionally a necessity, not an expendable luxury...
> 
> Jeff


But,

Jeff ... Its just the drain pipes!

Surely _they_ won't be missed ...

<sigh>

Ok,

Thanks.

I'll try

...

But I'm not promisin' anything.

WM


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm going to go shoot up a few hundred more today, so I'll have more empty brass to work with....

:smt033

JeffWard


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

JeffWard said:


> I'm going to go shoot up a few hundred more today, so I'll have more empty brass to work with....
> 
> :smt033
> 
> JeffWard


Speaking of which...I need to go out this weekend and collect some brass. Living just north of Houston, this is the prime time to start loading 10k rounds of both .45 ACP and 9mm before it jumps up to 90 degrees again (reloading bench is in the garage). That's next month YIKES. How time flies when you're having fun!:anim_lol::smt023


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

tekhead1219 said:


> Speaking of which...I need to go out this weekend and collect some brass. Living just north of Houston, this is the prime time to start loading 10k rounds of both .45 ACP and 9mm before it jumps up to 90 degrees again (reloading bench is in the garage). That's next month YIKES. How time flies when you're having fun!:anim_lol::smt023


Dang Tekhead, your getting into this big time. I only load 1,000 at a time and my wife thinks I'm off the deep end. Of course I do that twice a month. Once for me and once for number 1 Grandson. Fortunately it is not near as hot here as in Houston.

Thats what you need Jeff, some grandkids to load for. :anim_lol:

WM, save your sewer pipes and just steal the neighbors car batteries. They are full of lead. Do not however consider that sulfuric acid as drinkable. I know you Texans are tough but not that tough. :smt082


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

JeffWard said:


> Anybody else like rolling their own just as much as shooting them???


Almost.

It is very satisfying to get all the dies adjusted just right, and start cranking them out with the turret press, stopping only to weigh a charge occasionally, or double-check the OAL.

It is also very cool to work up new loads that shoot to your POA in a specific gun, by adjusting the charge or the bullet, and to know for sure that your misses are all your fault, whether because of poor shooting skills, or bad ammo.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

TOF said:


> WM, save your sewer pipes and just steal the neighbors car batteries. They are full of lead. Do not however consider that sulfuric acid as drinkable. I know you Texans are tough but not that tough. :smt082


Nope, I'll stay away from car batteries. From everything I've read it is just a BAD idea.

Besides, my neighbors are Texan's, too.

With Castle Doctrine in place here, I'd get shot.

WM


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

TOF said:


> Dang Tekhead, your getting into this big time. I only load 1,000 at a time and my wife thinks I'm off the deep end. :smt082


My wife thought I went off the deep end when the first order of bullets, primers, and powder came in. 5K each of 9mm and .45 primers 4 lbs powder, 4000 9mm bullets and 2300 .45 ACP bullets. Those are already all loaded out (except primers). Need more time and pieces. 2nd order put in...doubled everything. It'll take me a little while to get them all done, but, I need to get the brass accumulated now so I can get 'em cleaned.:smt023


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

To think about my situation makes me weep. :smt022

I cannot reload, nor invest into getting reloading tools and components because I lack a garage or a sufficient basement in which to do the work.

I imagine I'd get a kick out of it, too. :smt022

One day though, I will have the space and the first place I'm coming is here to get some tips.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

literaltrance said:


> To think about my situation makes me weep. :smt022
> 
> I cannot reload, nor invest into getting reloading tools and components because I lack a garage or a sufficient basement in which to do the work.
> 
> ...


Have you looked into a Tuff Shed or something of that ilk to put on your property? Really don't need that much room for a bench and reloader. Just my .02.:smt023


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I first reloaded back in the early 70's, with a RCBS Rockchucker bolted to a 1x6 board, that I would clamp to the kitchen table, or the front porch rail, when I needed to reload. I could put all of my reloading gear and components in an old suitcase, and set it up just about anywhere.

I produced just as good ammo then as I do, now.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Bisley said:


> I first reloaded back in the early 70's,..


Same here, except back then I was reloading shotshells. I was shooting ATA trap in three different states. Had a MEC 650 (I think) 12 ga reloader bolted to a nightstand. Like I said, don't need much. Tuff shed suggestion was so you could play the classic rock music without upsetting anyone while you're having fun.:smt023


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

literaltrance said:


> To think about my situation makes me weep. :smt022
> 
> I cannot reload, nor invest into getting reloading tools and components because I lack a garage or a sufficient basement in which to do the work.
> 
> ...


Do you use the WHOLE dining room table when you eat???

LOL

Jeff


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

tekhead1219 said:


> Have you looked into a Tuff Shed or something of that ilk to put on your property? Really don't need that much room for a bench and reloader. Just my .02.:smt023


Part of the problem is that I rent. Unless I am misunderstanding, even a portable shed would be a bitch to haul around every few years, not to mention, I've no place to put it.



JeffWard said:


> Do you use the WHOLE dining room table when you eat???


Sometimes :mrgreen:

Moving around a robust bench and the supplies is daunting enough. However, you both make a good point: if you want it bad enough, you do it.

I suppose I'll have to take a second glance at the laundry room to see if I can make some space.


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

Oh by the way, someone was listening to some broadcast stream and Renegade came on. I know Styx isn't exactly a classic rock icon but I would think this song fits the bill. Needless to say, I was pleased to hear it.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

tekhead1219 said:


> Same here, except back then I was reloading shotshells. I was shooting ATA trap in three different states. Had a MEC 650 (I think) 12 ga reloader bolted to a nightstand. Like I said, don't need much. Tuff shed suggestion was so you could play the classic rock music without upsetting anyone while you're having fun.:smt023


3Reds handles shotshell reloading at our house. She won't let me get near our little Lee LoadAll, unless its to add more shot into it.

WM


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

TOF said:


> I only load 1,000 at a time


My last load fest me and my friend did a little over 3500 rounds of 45 ACP. I get on a roll and I don't want to stop. I have all my boxes full. I got to get to emptying them. Heh..Sometimes I don't know which I liek more, filling them or emptying them out.:smt082


----------

